# Our co-owned "Isabella".



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey...I just learned how to post pics!! LOL!
WATCH OUT....I take lots of them!
Intro (for those who think I only have SL's)...here is:
Isabella vom Hettlings Hoehe. 3yrs old.

















**and her "boy friend" Achilles.**

















Here are the pedigrees of both.
SG Ivan von der Hettlingshöhe - German Shepherd Dog
achilles vom kraftwerk - German Shepherd dog pedigree Search results

Thanks for looking!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

NICE........  :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Isabella is _lovely!_

And Achilles ain't bad either.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:wub: Gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I *am* losing my mind......Isabella is 5yrs old...
@Christine & Carolina. (and WL enthusiasts)..the co-owners just bred Achilles with Isabella (both dogs live with them).
Not completely sure what that combo of pedigree(s) is going to produce?
We *plan* on possibly keeping a female from the breeding.....but will make a final decision if & when puppies are on the ground.
Achilles is one of the hardest/soundest dogs we have had the pleasure of knowing, yet COMPLETELY sound and stable. Isabella is high prey, strong defense...and has a "civil" side. Both live in the home with infants and children.....GREAT with them.
*Achille's favorite person is a 9mo old baby girl.*

Any thoughts on the combo?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Any thoughts on the combo?


Gorgeous black and sable puppies will be born.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No help with the combo of pedigrees, but they are both gorgeous!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> Gorgeous black and sable puppies will be born.


If the sire has a black recessive. 

It sounds like an exciting match. I take it they are going to whelp and raise the litter?
Or, is that your pleasure?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh yeah!...THEY are whelping....no more whelping for us this year (I hope).
The co-owners are very close friends of ours, and will do a wonderful job....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

She is a beauty for sure!


----------



## rmar (May 10, 2011)

That answers that question........

They are beautiful Robin.


Ronnie


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Ronnie,
The female that is bred to Pasch (the litter I've spoken to you about) is ALSO being whelped by my friend Gina. She also co-owns Karma von Huerta Hof.
*FWIW...Karma is "looking" fuller....LOL!*


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Isabella is a beauty.

I love Achilles' head!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> . Isabella is high prey, strong defense...and has a "civil" side. Both live in the home with infants and children.....GREAT with them.


AND she's a Sando daughter! Kopper is 3-3 on Sando and this sounds like him-- good prey, civil side and defense starting to emerge. He LOVES kids also. He's better with kids than I am if you want the truth. Also, not sure if this comes through Sando or not but I thought I'd throw it out there-- fearless about everything but especially bold and curious about unstable surfaces. If I could make an A-frame out of bubble gum, tooth pics, and string he'd be all over it. Do you see anything like this from Isabella?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

She has sooooo much drive, and she fears nothing (at least nothing she has encountered so far). She IS a handful. Isabella can switch drives in a flash.
She has no issues with multi surfaces.....if something "intrigues" her....she will climb, jump, dig or go thru..whatever is in her way...to get to her "destination".
Quite a nice girl!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Achilles literally made me sit up in my seat and gawk. That dog is the essence of what I think a GSD should look like. Wow.... wow...



....wow!

[EDIT]- Since I don't really know how to read pedigrees yet, can you let me know what what lines he is from?


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Oh yeah!...THEY are whelping....no more whelping for us this year (I hope).
> The co-owners are very close friends of ours, and will do a wonderful job....


Yes much nicer to have someone else whelp the litter. Nice female for sure!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome dogs. Is this the DDR girl that you occasionally bring up??



wildo said:


> Achilles literally made me sit up in my seat and gawk. That dog is the essence of what I think a GSD should look like. Wow.... wow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is mostly west german working.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

GSDElsa said:


> He is mostly west german working.


Geography is not my strong suit. West German, as opposed to DDR/Czech which would be East German, correct?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

wildo said:


> Geography is not my strong suit. West German, as opposed to DDR/Czech which would be East German, correct?


Haha....

Yes, basic divisions of working lines are:
West German Working
- Possibly Belgium sub-type, but it seems like most people consider them to be part of the WGWL group
DDR
Czech

Czech and DDR have the same dogs way back, but I don't think it's fair to group them in together as they developed very differently through the years.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes...Isabella & Izzy.
Izzy is from all DDR pedigree....and Isabella is "prominant" in DDR, but not completely.
And yes,....Achilles is prominant West German.
I love all 3 of these dogs......but Izzy is ALL mine! LOL! she lives with ME.....she is my lil girl!

*Not quite sure where the "prey" drive came from in these girls....I was always under the assumption, that DDR bloodlines aren't "known" for their "prey" drives..(?)
These girls have very nice prey drive, but they can also easily transfer to civil..


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

GSDElsa said:


> Haha....


And yes- I did actually google a map of Czechoslovakia... :rofl:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

wildo said:


> And yes- I did actually google a map of Czechoslovakia... :rofl:


You mean the Czech Republic??


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

GSDElsa said:


> You mean the Czech Republic??


Well history isn't a strong suit either...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Are you going to show them in spite of their woring class pedigree?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We tried.....but the co-owner of Isabella has no desire to, nor wishes to spend the finances.
Achilles owner is a Police K9 handler...and has no interest in the conformation shows, other than watching his wife handle for us! LOL.
Izzy has been shown.....she placed SG3 (in front of SL females) in the 18-24 mo class.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous gorgeous ~~~


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: GORGEOUS!!! Sounds like some awesome pups will be produced!

I'm so happy to see you posting pictures!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> *Not quite sure where the "prey" drive came from in these girls....I was always under the assumption, that DDR bloodlines aren't "known" for their "prey" drives..(?)
> These girls have very nice prey drive, but they can also easily transfer to civil..


You know I've noticed the same thing, and Blackthorn (I'm sorry I forgot her first name-- Christine?) has said the same thing about her O litter. I'm beginning to think it might be a gift of Sando?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Emoore...perhaps you or Christine can tell me where the "prey" drives come from in this pedigree....
Here is my Izzy's pedigree.

Just IsAdorable Vom Kistha Haus - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sorry, I was thinking Izzy and Isabella were littermates. The "I" girls.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I just want to play at this game so want to sneak in an answer before anyone else chimes in...gonna guess through Nando, Alk, and Irko...Alk and Irko because of Lord...since he is used so often in WGWL's I'm guessing he brings a certain amount of it...and Nando because he was a BSP competitor...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDElsa said:


> I just want to play at this game so want to sneak in an answer before anyone else chimes in...gonna guess through Nando and Alk...Alk because of Lord...since he is used so often in WGWL's I'm guessing he brings a certain amount of it...and Nando because he was a BSP competitor...


I've heard lots and lots of good things about Lord, but that wouldn't explain the other DDR's we've noticed with good prey. They _do_, however, all go back to Lissy. . . .


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know enough about the bottom half of Achilles' pedigree to offer much there--his mom is linebred on Fenga v Kirschental, which is old herding lines. 

Ahron vd Granit Rose tends to add hardness and seriousness to the pedigree (I knew his full sister Cora--_NOT_ a bitch to trifle with). 

I would expect very good prey drive from the top side--with abundant fight drive and hardness from Pike and high prey from Fado and Rabia (high prey and hardness--she's linebred on Verwin and Glockeneck dogs).

I think you could end up with some quite strong puppies out of Isabella and him... I would worry about too much civil/serious, but the nerve strength should be there to handle it.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Achilles is so handsome! ...other than that, I have nothing constructive to add to the currently very serious discussion.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Christine...what about Izzy?
Where do you see her "stuff" comes from?
She will be going to a friend in Germany when she is ready for breeding. Our friend will help us "choose" a suitable male...but "where" would you look (pedigree wise)?
*I love having other educated opinions*.

Thank you Marshies!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Prey drive for Isabella likely comes from ... everywhere. 

Zorro is a DDR dog that brings a lot of prey drive. 
Alf v Kornersee is one of the better working sires in today's DDR lines.

Nando/Nestor--Zorro sons--were both strong dogs with high prey drive.

Gaby and Gipsy vd alten Wassermuhle are behind a number of strong working dogs--Gipsy was a brood bitch for vh Antverpa for a while.

Filou is another DDR dog you see being used to improve working ability in DDR dogs--he is the sire to Tino v Felsinschloss--one of the big producers of drive and working ability in today's DDR dogs (sire of Dragon, who is behind Izzy).

Last but not least, along the bottom, you have Brix v Kapfwald, who, IMO, brings in calm, strong prey.

As far as Izzy, you are getting prey from her fatherline--right up to Tino. And then also from her father's motherline (Alk--a dog with a very good balance of drives), and then, along her mother's fatherline, we go back to Neuman's Jim--a DDR "conformation" dog, who nonetheless produced some very sound nerves and good workability, and also back to Zorro, Alf, and Gaby again. Then behind the mother's mother, Nando/Zorro and then Filou again.

So, lots of drive coming in there for both bitches. You can also see how small the current DDR "family" is. 

For comparison purposes, here's Xita's pedigree--note she is a Sando g-daughter: V XITA VOM LUDWIGSECK - German Shepherd Dog

Xita has lots of natural defense (highly territorial and dead serious about it in car, crate, yard), sound nerves, but very moderate prey drive. But I rather think her prey/play expression was squelched somewhat when she was a young dog. She shows lovely amounts of very controllable drive for herding and is quite willing to kill a chicken for her own supper (oops!) but knows that I don't approve and meticulously avoids the free-ranging chickens most of the time. Very high person-loyalty--totally bonded to me and utterly indifferent to everyone else most of the time.

Christine


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Another reason that I want Izzy to be bred "respectfully & carefully".
Where or what would you do (in breeding)....if she were "your" female?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Christine...what about Izzy?
> Where do you see her "stuff" comes from?
> She will be going to a friend in Germany when she is ready for breeding. Our friend will help us "choose" a suitable male...but "where" would you look (pedigree wise)?
> *I love having other educated opinions*.
> ...


I was typing! See my previous reply. 

As far as where you should go... I'd first define what you want in the puppies. Do you want great balance or great conformation? Dogs to do police work or high-level sport or who can be great all-purpose dogs who are handsome to have around?

One thing that's nice about both these pedigrees that they have no Sven Grafental--he's like today's DDR version of Yoschy--behind everything and being linebred on like he pooped gold nuggets.  (Not that I dislike Sven or Yoschy!!!)

If you like the combination of Isabel and Achilles, you might look at the Stadfeldt dogs/progeny like Eyko v Morfelder Land (V Eyko vom Mörfelder Land - German Shepherd Dog) or some of the Falk progeny such as Amon v Patriot (V Amon vom Patriot - German Shepherd Dog) or Miro Wallerhorst (V Miro vom Wällerhorst - German Shepherd Dog).

Or if you want to stay with DDR dogs.... I am not sure where I'd go. Maybe look at **** v Weltwitz (SG **** von Weltwitz - German Shepherd Dog). I think I'd first figure out if you want to stay clear of Sven or not worry about it.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackthornGSD said:


> So, lots of drive coming in there for both bitches. You can also see how small the current DDR "family" is.


Makes it easier for noobs like me to keep score though.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs! LOVE Achilles and the name is a fav!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG What a couple of GORGEOUS dogs. I dont know anything about pedigrees so absolutely nothing to say there. 

I'm getting closer and closer to breaking my husband down into definitely letting me get a pup next year! Gotta finish classes and stuff first for sure though...


----------

